# Nitric Acid and silver



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 27, 2012)

how much Nitric does it take to refine 5 oz of silver?


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 27, 2012)

This numbers are pretty close.
Learn to do your math first before starting your process: 
It takes about 38 ml of nitric acid to dissolve 1 troy oz. of silver.
It takes 48ml of nitric to dissolve Sterling Silver
It takes about 129.2 ml of nitric acid to dissolve 1 troy ounce of copper. 

Take care!
Phil


----------

